# Frame Pivot Bush, Saracen awol ,



## billflat12 (21 May 2011)

Am sorting nephews bike out because as uses it for school and his chain keeps coming off , discovered that the play in the rear triangle single pivot is excessive so need an inexpensive fix, been unable to find a supplier for the bush so may have to consider a frame unless i can get one machined cheaply


----------

